# iOS 12 - Flex App Breaks



## UberCoaster (Feb 18, 2016)

I downloaded the public beta of iOS 12 on my iPhone X today. When I launch Flex, it says that notifications are not turned on and won't allow me to continue. I tried turning notifications off, then on. I also tried re-downloading the Flex app and no luck so far.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Must be Amazon's fault.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

If it's not approved to be run on the new operating system why use it?


----------



## UberCoaster (Feb 18, 2016)

It wasn’t a complaint. Just trying to be nice and let everyone know. You’re welcome.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

UberCoaster said:


> It wasn't a complaint. Just trying to be nice and let everyone know. You're welcome.


You would get an Android if you wanted a real phone that's flexible


----------



## UberCoaster (Feb 18, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> You would get an Android if you wanted a real phone that's flexible


I'm currently using an old Android phone to do Flex until Amazon updates the app to support ios12.


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

UberCoaster said:


> I'm currently using an old Android phone to do Flex until Amazon updates the app to support ios12.


Just curious - one of the first things they tell you is to never install a Beta build of anything on a primary device. I work full time in the IT world and I like latest and greatest, but any Beta I want to try always goes on a backup or secondary device.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

I want to install android p beta, but have been holding off. In the past I would install betas on my primary device.


----------

